# Speichern eines Objectes in einem Editor (mit isDirty)



## Tomas (1. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Editor, der von mir einen Object zum bearbeiten bekommt. 

Da ich es nun bearbeiten kann, kommt die nächste frage: Wie kann ich nun die änderungen abspeichern?
Wo setze ich an? Gibts schon Standart-Commands die das erledigen?

Hier: Editoren in Eclipse RCP gibts so einen Save Resources Dialog, wie komm ich auf sowas.

Wo setze ich da am besten an und wie, dass es nicht in einem Chaos endet?

Hat wer Links oder Tipps?

Danke


----------



## MySelV (1. Dez 2010)

Hi,

dein eigener Link bringt dich weiter - musst nur bis zu Ende lesen:


> Das Speichern wird über den Command org.eclipse.ui.file.save ausgelöst. Durch den Standard-Handler für den save-Command wird die Methode doSave des Editors aufgerufen.



Grüße


----------



## papa_q (2. Dez 2010)

Und wenn nicht schon geschehen - so fügst Du das "Speichern" Kommando in die Menüleiste ein: 

in der ApplicationActionBarAdvisor.java:


```
private IWorkbenchAction saveAction;

...

@Override
protected void makeActions(final IWorkbenchWindow window) {
  ...
  saveAction = ActionFactory.SAVE.create(window);
  register(saveAction);
  ...
}

@Override
protected void fillMenuBar(IMenuManager menuBar) {

  MenuManager fileMenu = new MenuManager("File" , IWorkbenchActionConstants.M_FILE);
  menuBar.add(fileMenu);

  fileMenu.add(saveAction);

  ...
}
```


----------



## Gast2 (2. Dez 2010)

papa_q hat gesagt.:


> Und wenn nicht schon geschehen - so fügst Du das "Speichern" Kommando in die Menüleiste ein:
> 
> in der ApplicationActionBarAdvisor.java:
> 
> ...




besser wäre es über die plugin.xml deklarativ zu machen.


----------



## Tomas (2. Dez 2010)

jo danke, stimmt.

es funktioniert schon, doch will ich so einen Ressourcen Dialog haben um auszuwählen welche Objekte gespeichert werden sollen. Ist das wahrscheinlich defaultmäßig nicht dabei?

Sonst sag ich danke, das speichern funktioniert!


----------



## Gast2 (2. Dez 2010)

Tomas hat gesagt.:


> jo danke, stimmt.
> 
> es funktioniert schon, doch will ich so einen Ressourcen Dialog haben um auszuwählen welche Objekte gespeichert werden sollen. Ist das wahrscheinlich defaultmäßig nicht dabei?
> 
> Sonst sag ich danke, das speichern funktioniert!



Klar ist auch dabei. Wenn mehrere Editoren dirty sind und du alle auf einmal schließen willst wie bei Eclipse halt. Ansonsten wird der aktuell selektierte Editor gespeichert.


----------



## Tomas (2. Dez 2010)

jop stimmt habs gerade gesehen!

Danke an alle!


----------

